# Mattress Repairs



## bkimble (Apr 25, 2008)

I am a paramedic with British Columbia Ambulance Service on Vancouver Island and I have been tasked with investigating various method to affect repairs to tears in our main cot mattresses.

We are a government operated, province wide organization with many remote stations and exclusively use Ferno Washington equipment. 

We have looked at businesses that provide professional mobile upholstery repairs, but while the end product is excellent, it is expensive and not available province wide.

The repairs should be relatively cheap and readily available, but of sufficient quality to restore the biohazard quality of the original mattress covering and long-lasting.

Could you provide feedback on how other organizations are tackling repairs to their mattresses?


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Apr 25, 2008)

Buy new ones. Safest bet!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 25, 2008)

Never seen repairs on matress for stretchers. Usually we dispose of them after cracks, tears....

R/r 911


----------



## bkimble (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks for your info so far but if possible can you post what organization you are with. As i said this is a research project and I need to reference your replies to your organization for the final result to have validity.

Thanks


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Apr 25, 2008)

bkimble said:


> Thanks for your info so far but if possible can you post what organization you are with. As i said this is a research project and I need to reference your replies to your organization for the final result to have validity.
> 
> Thanks



Hm..I think id have to have some kind of permission to do that so sorry cant help ya than.


----------



## MMiz (Apr 25, 2008)

First, welcome to EMTLife!

I don't provide others with what agency I work for, but I think you should contact Ferno before you go forward with studying repairs.  I've found that Ferno/Stryker are anal about not modifying the cot in any way, including repaining rips with tape.  Something like that may void your warranty, and Ferno may not stand behind it.  It was always our concern that if they didn't stand behind the cot, we couldn't stand behind it if something happened.  That always led to purchasing a new mattress.  I wouldn't be surprised if Ferno also didn't offer some sort of repair kit.


----------



## Jon (Apr 26, 2008)

The only solution I've seen, short of replacing the mattress, is to get a matress cover. I'm sure Boundtree or EMP sell them. They zip on over the mattress.

Anything else isn't going to provide good enough biohazard protection.


----------

